# Clippers Forum: Fantasy Basketball



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

At yahoo, would anyone be interested? I'd like about 10-12 participants, 14 at the most.


I'd give all my uCash points to the winner


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I wanted to do this.


I'll do it with you guys.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been looking for a league too. Any Laker fans allowed?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

good idea. ill join


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

same here. i'm down. team name will be same as my handle


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Sure i'll play, and i got dibs on the name: "Los Angeles Clippers" muahahaha....


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like fun, Count me in.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll play, sign me up


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I would be down.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Invite me or you will be destroyed. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Alright, should I have it 10 or 12 teams? Right now we have 10 so we can start sooner up to everyone. I'll PM you guys the info after I post this. 

Also when should draft be? Right now I got October 5th at 3 PM Pacific. Should I make it sooner or later??

Edit: Please have your team name as your BBB ID so people won't get confused :angel:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Alright, should I have it 10 or 12 teams? Right now we have 10 so we can start sooner up to everyone. I'll PM you guys the info after I post this.
> 
> Also when should draft be? Right now I got October 5th at 3 PM Pacific. Should I make it sooner or later??
> 
> Edit: Please have your team name as your BBB ID so people won't get confused :angel:


I know I don't speak for everyone but I'd prefer 12 teams.
Also, I'd like to have the draft sooner if it's ok with everybody else.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Iam in if theres room.

Team name FLYIN SQUIRRELS


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like overall play better then head-to-head. But I guess
there's a first for everything. Anyways, I don't mind having the
draft sooner rather then later. 

Let me know when you guys plan on doing it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

ill play


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll rather have the draft sooner and at a later time in the day, if thats cool with everyone else, if not I can live with it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

any room left?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> any room left?


If MicCheck doesn't sign up within a week or two(depending on when draft is held), you can have his spot.

Right now, I have draft as October 3rd at 5:00 PM Pacific. Is this alright with everyone? 

And the roster settings are:
PG,SG,SF,PF,C,C with a guard and forward then 5 bench spots, which will equal the NBA's roster size of 15. Is that alright?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I wish I could have gotten in on this.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan, is this your first year creating a league? just wondering because some of the categories are really...not necessary. can u just make it a standard 9-cat league with FG%, 3 pt made, FT%, pts, reb, ast, stl, blk, and TOs. taht would make the whole experience a lot better


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll be about 5-10 minutes late for the draft unless I get out early, so I will jump on hopefully in the 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll just let the draft happen without me there, mismatched teams are good.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i might miss the draft


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

You guys want to change the date? Maybe to a Saturday, it's up for discussion, doesn't have to be that select time


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

this saturday? Iam coo


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

How long does the draft take? I prefer a weekday thing, since i don't really do work at work.

Although it doesn't really matter, i'm gonna wipe the floor with you all anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any day is good for me. Tuesday is my only busy day but only up to 5pm.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Would you guys be ok with next Saturday at 3:00 PM? Time can change or is Tuesday alright


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Would you guys be ok with next Saturday at 3:00 PM? Time can change or is Tuesday alright


i would rather have it saturday


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to join.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Saturday 3 pm i'm busy running a museum.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any time that is decided on should be fine for me.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Pretty much any day is good for me besides this weekend (Oct 6 Fri-7 Sat). Sunday is good though.

[edit]
Actually if it's this Saturday night (after 6:30 PM) I'll be good as well.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Draft Will Be TOMORROW @ 6:00 PM PACIFIC*​


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

We should all put in like $5 bucks for this


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> We should all put in like $5 bucks for this



I'll chip in 5.....





ucash


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That was fun. Thanks for everyone that showed up for the draft.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> That was fun. Thanks for everyone that showed up for the draft.


its better to come late then come early


----------

